# hello



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello everyone just thoght i would check this site to see what was going on im getting ready to start a new haunt this year


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your new haunt!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Killer, glad to see ya - welcome to Haunt Forum! (Not often you say "Hey Killer, we're glad you are here!" But this is one of those times!)


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------

